
QuickJS JavaScript Engine - madars
https://bellard.org/quickjs/
======
lioeters
This is a beautiful work: compact, readable, no dependencies, completely
passes the ECMAScript test suite, compiles JavaScript sources to stand-alone
executables, and even includes a BigInt implementation. The more I study it,
the more I love it.

Then I realized this is by the same author who wrote a full x86 emulator
running Linux in the browser. Much respect.

------
aleksi
Another submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20411154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20411154)

------
thrax
This guy never ceases to amaze me.

